# Operating Systems > Windows your system is very slow shutdown try this

## sarathi trichy

1: go into your control panel 2: select administrative tools and then click on services 3: right click on the file "nvidia driver helper service" and then select stop.

----------


## vivekit

do you how to restrict or stop the windows firewall

----------


## peeyush_jain

In control panel there is firewall icon and double click that opens a window and select OFF wirewall option.

----------


## sarathi trichy

> do you how to restrict or stop the windows firewall


firewall  is important dont stop it it make the system to virus....reduce the percentage watching firewall.................its best one go to controll panel and select firewall..

----------

